
Charging Bull artist wants removal of Fearless Girl statue - sfilargi
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39582389
======
sfilargi
> Mayor de Blasio responded on Twitter on Wednesday, writing: "Men who don't
> like women taking up space are exactly why we need the Fearless Girl."

